# In 2 hrs ID card



## true lies (Dec 23, 2012)

In January of 11 i was in my favorite country of the planet, born in Greece lived in N. America most of my life, i decided to get my police card to establish a legal status, in 2 hrs it was ready, Never seen anything like it anywhere, for those of you looking for work, keep in mind, there are ap. 3 million illegal immigrants, in a country of 10 m. that is a lot by any standard, my criticism of Greeks is that they wanted to live like N. Europeans or Americans,( with their economic model), in the process loosing some of the uniqueness of being Greek, and they are now finding this out, This will sort itself out, this country has so much to offer and so much potential.


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

True


----------

